# اللهجة المصرية : غَلَبْنِي و غَلِّبْنِي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


أريد معرفة معنى كل من (غَلَبْنِي و غَلِّبْنِي ) كما في اغنية بعيد عنك للسيدة


 غَلَبْنِي الشوق وغَلِّبْنِي

وشكرا


----------



## salsabeel

غَلَبْنِي تعني انتصر علي او تفوق علي
وغَلِّبْنِي تعني اتعبني


----------



## إسكندراني

غلبني المقصود بها في ذهن الشاعر على ما يبدو «غلب على أمري» و«سيطر علي»، وليس انتصر علي - استعمال الكلمة هكذا غريب لكني أرى معنى (الانتصار) أغرب...


----------



## A doctor

عزيزي اسكندراني

اريد معنى الكلمتين 


غَلَبْنِي وغَلِّبْنِي


----------



## إسكندراني

بالتشديد في مصر معناها أتعبني معه


----------



## A doctor

الف الف شكر


----------

